# California South Coast Retriever Club 2016 Spring Field Trial



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Un-official Derby Call backs: 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]series 13 dogs
Scratches: Dog 4

1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12,13, 14, 17
*


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update Fred. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open callbacks to third series (15 dogs) -

1,6,9,13,15,17,21,24,25,27,28,34,38,39,41

Dog 34 will start.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results -

1st Latte - Randazzo/A. Henninger
2nd Preacher - Ibarra
3rd Harry - Ellis/Conrad
4th Ford - Echevarria/A. Henninger
RJ - Peat - White/Fangsrud
J's 2,3,5,8,12,13,14

Congrats to all!

Thanks to the CSCRC for a wonderful tailgate tonight!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur-Call Backs to 2nd series-18 dogs

1,2,3,6,8,11,12,16,17,18,19,24,25,26,28,29,30,31- At least 5 of these have handles


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call Backs to the 3rd Series - 13 dogs

Starts tomorrow AM

1,6,8,11,12,17,18,19,25,26,28,30,31


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Results:
1st - Ivy - Kahn/Henninger
2nd - Ghost - Taylor
3rd - George - Fruehling/Henninger
4th - Flash - Borsberry/Henninger
RJ - Max -Elmes/Henninger
JAM's: 
Cruise - Hacker/Taylor
Gracie - Adams/Henninger


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Qualifying Results:
1st - Pearl - Griffin/Cole
2nd - Reiko - Rowan
3rd - Bullet - Koeth
4th - Dart - Myers
RJ - Jessie - Kirker
JAM's: 2,7,9,14,16,17,19


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy. Good job Dart


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike does that qualify ghost for the National?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations to John, Jim, and Flash for a big dog ribbon. Way to go!

Jeff


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call Backs to 4th series - 10 dogs

6,8,11,12,18,19,25,26,30,31


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC AFC Citori's No Holds Barred O/Michael & Lynn Moore;Bll Sargenti H/Michael Moore

2nd Knockout Punch II O/Jim & Ginger Cope H/Jim

3rd Smoke'N High Heat O/Charlene & Chester Koeth H/Charlene

4th Moonstones Melody O/Florence Sloane & Russ Stewart H/Florence

RJ AFC AFTCH FTCH Pekisko's Ironman O/John & Sharon van der Lee H/Sharon

JAMs 6,8,12,25,30*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------

